
FBI File on Steve Jobs - SRSimko
http://vault.fbi.gov/steve-jobs/steve-jobs-part-01-of-01/view
======
padobson
If I'm reading this right, it says he was being considered for Presidential
appointment in 1991? Would that be by the Bush Administration? Clinton didn't
take office until the beginning of 1993, but I suppose its possible he was
making potential appointments aware in 1991, still seems early though.

~~~
SRSimko
Per another post at 9to5mac you are reading it correctly.

[http://9to5mac.com/2012/02/09/steve-jobs-fbi-file-reveals-
he...](http://9to5mac.com/2012/02/09/steve-jobs-fbi-file-reveals-he-was-being-
considered-for-a-bush-1-1991-white-house-sensitive-position/)

